

Why we don’t have comments enabled; The TechCrunch comment crisis - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/2010/10/why-we-dont-have-comments-enabled-the-techcrunch-comment-crisis/

======
g0atbutt
Some of the comments on TechCrunch are really nasty. I wonder why they aren't
more proactive in cleaning that up.

------
robotron
MG is a sort of troll, himself. He invites comments like that. I don't mean
this as a personal attack but his articles are sometimes inflammatory and a
lot of times come across as simple Apple ass-kissing.

